# Share Pictures of your Betta here!!!! Especially Veitails!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

:lol: 


Here is my first betta ever, Honeycomb! ( the yellow one)


I actually had the pink betta before honeycomb, but i was told i couldn't keep him because his fins were detiorating ( i felt so bad!) and he had to be taken back :evil:. I was bummed, but then i found Honeycomb, stuffed in the back of a dark crowded shelf of betta at PetSmart, where he was in a tiny cup in the dark with no contact to the outside world . He also was really small, almost like the "runt" of all the bettas there haha(i thought he was a female at first!). So i took him home, and he has been living in a heated, filtered, 10 gallon tank since. It has been about 1 year and 1 month since i first bought him. He has also grew back a lot of his tail after he had torn it, and has thrived ever since that faithful day.


Can't wait to see your pictures and all the beautiful Bettas!:lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

my pink Betta also had his gills with holes in them when i bought him 

My pink betta was listed under vital, although he dosent look like one to me....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Phantom my CT black orchid male:








Puddles my over halfmoon rose tail, red marble male:








Lacey my wild type CT female:








Kristie my CT blue combodian female:








Echo, my HMPK multicolor male:








Zero my VT black marble dragon male:








Cookie my HM blue female:








Cryptom my HM big ear white and purple bodied male:








Charles/Charlotte my VT ( i think) bi-color un-sexed fry:







Sylvia my HMPK green salamander female:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is my female veiltail, Teeney!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww teeney is soo cute


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> aww teeney is soo cute


Hehe Tanks :3

Your fish are gorgeous!! I especially like Lacey- her tail is to die for! xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> Hehe Tanks :3
> 
> Your fish are gorgeous!! I especially like Lacey- her tail is to die for! xD


thanks :-D she is my older brother's favorite female, he likes Phantom the most (he likes CTs mostly) he keeps telling me "Why don't you breed her?!? don't you like her? you hate her don't you??" am like *facepalm* " am not planning to breed CTs at the moment, if i didn't like her why did i buy her?" :lol:
In certain lighting her tail fin has green like that, mostly it's blue though


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I love all your bettas, but Lacey is absolutely stunning! LOVE her tail! Where did you get her?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks :-D i got her at a petco, yayy little story time:

i went to petco to pick up two females, of course i wanted CT girls. most where uninteresting, mostly VTs. until i saw a blue tailed female (Kristie) i instantly went to grab her, but i still needed one more, i didn't want to leave without two. then i saw this little pale (literally) gray with blue rays, so i was like "ehh" so i got her. then when i brang her home to put her in a sorority she colored up, and i was shocked o.o here is a pic when i first got her:








^^ THAT IN ACTUAL PIC!!
then when i brang her home:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Phantom my CT black orchid male:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puddle's finnage is stunning!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks :-D i got her at a petco, yayy little story time:
> 
> i went to petco to pick up two females, of course i wanted CT girls. most where uninteresting, mostly VTs. until i saw a blue tailed female (Kristie) i instantly went to grab her, but i still needed one more, i didn't want to leave without two. then i saw this little pale (literally) gray with blue rays, so i was like "ehh" so i got her. then when i brang her home to put her in a sorority she colored up, and i was shocked o.o here is a pic when i first got her:
> 
> ...



beautiful! She looks like a totally different fish! Its amazing how much bettas scan change when they are not in filthy little cups!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Here is my female veiltail, Teeney!




Love teeny! Cute name and i love her colors, so bright and gorgeous! You must be proud, that is the most colorful female i have seen yet!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

My favorite male at the moment


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks :-D i got her at a petco, yayy little story time:
> 
> i went to petco to pick up two females, of course i wanted CT girls. most where uninteresting, mostly VTs. until i saw a blue tailed female (Kristie) i instantly went to grab her, but i still needed one more, i didn't want to leave without two. then i saw this little pale (literally) gray with blue rays, so i was like "ehh" so i got her. then when i brang her home to put her in a sorority she colored up, and i was shocked o.o here is a pic when i first got her:
> 
> ...


WOW! That is crazy! If I would've seen her in her first pic- I wouldn't have even thought she were a betta! Cute story


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

IMAG0060 by shibyxD, on Flickr

Portal Prime


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

zackybear said:


> imag0060 by shibyxd, on flickr
> 
> portal prime :d


amazing!!!!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Love teeny! Cute name and i love her colors, so bright and gorgeous! You must be proud, that is the most colorful female i have seen yet!


Aww thanks! Yeah she may not have stripes and polka dots, but she sure does have a nice color to her  I actually picked her because she was pretty, and because she was the only betta at walmart swimming around in her tiny cup. I got her April 9th and she is still very active! She got even more active when I switched her from a 2.5 gal to a 10 gal!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I actually just got rime today from Petco -w-


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

My two boys I got from Wal-mart. The one on the left is Spiderman, and on the right is Captain America.

More like I saved them from Wal-mart. Spiderman had an awful case of finrot...took ages to clear up. And Captain America was severely bloated and was swimming sideways... He was also a tail biter. Poor baby, he was so dull when I got him. His colors brightened up so much. :I Stupid Wal-mart. I went to pick up cat litter and wound up with two poor boys.


----------



## quilla (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm still learning...is Jackpot a VT? If so, I'm worried he has fin rot. He seems "veily" but he does have some spikes. He never stays still long enough to really see his fins well. Sorry the pic is bad. I'm learning fish photography too.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Puddle's finnage is stunning!


thanks! :-D sadly he is a rosetail :lol: so i cannot breed him

and am suprise how fat Lacey is right now XD she is my chunky girl!! ;-) but i love her, but thanks! 
and yes jackpot is a VT


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

quilla said:


> I'm still learning...is Jackpot a VT? If so, I'm worried he has fin rot. He seems "veily" but he does have some spikes. He never stays still long enough to really see his fins well. Sorry the pic is bad. I'm learning fish photography too.


Jackpot does not appear to have fin rot, which is when a fishes tail looks like it is disintegrating, with black or "burnt" edges on the tips of his fins. Your boy is beautiful, and has a pretty full tail, so i wouldn't worry. Just keep your water clean at all times, and you shouldn't have a problem 

ps, and yes he is a veitail


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe i LOVE fish photography X3 *turns to my right* i think i need another update (lie) lol


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I love seeing fishy pictures. It's a shame Galileo doesn't stay still for more than a second.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

All beautiful.. Puddles OHM!!! amazing..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks Lelei :-D i don't know what i will do if he passes away anytime soon :lol: he is actually a rosetail


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just HAVE to share these pics XD lol
Puddle's cute pic:








Sylvia's cute pic:








then one of cookie showing her color's really well:








nice one of Cryptom:








a awesome pic of Echo:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Shiverdam said:


> I love seeing fishy pictures. It's a shame Galileo doesn't stay still for more than a second.



so true, Honeycomb won't stay still either, he is camera shy. Whenever i take pictures, the usually come out blurry haha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i just HAVE to share these pics XD lol
> Puddle's cute pic:
> 
> 
> ...


Those pictures are stunning! I am jealous your bettas stay still for colors! I think i love Cryptom now too.....


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Mo said:


>


Love the male's coloring....true black is not very common..:lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mo, that is amazing HM male :shock: how many fish do you even have? just curious XP
thanks MRBF  am actually suprise on getting the pics, most of the shots i get are blurry because they move to fast. i fell in love with cryptom and it was a hard choice, there was a gorgeous blue BF HM big ear, 2 salamanders big ear, and another big ear one (i forgot the color) and i saw him all sad, and not very happy. when i picked him up he got a little hyper  he was the only white one there too. and soo many baby betta's like 20 of them  it was sad to watch so many, and not one costumer paid any attention to them. but i only got one which is Charles/Charlotte


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's a face shot of Phantom, on who likes black CTs ;-) :


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

LOVE Phantom and Mo's Shadow!!! (Mo's black orchard, I believe that is what he named him )

I will be getting a male VT soon, ( In fact he's a bio-color Dragon! ), and a female royal blue VT, ( Or ST, I don't know )

But in the meantime, here are my boys:

First AND LAST is Fin, next 4 is Thorn, next 3 is Alpha, and that last 2 ( except the VERY last ) are of my HM, which doesn't have a name yet. ( Suggestions are welcome )

Sorry about the different sizes my computer is not working for me today ( lol )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love your HM o.o lol, i think you already know that thoughXD
here's more pics of Zero:
















is it just me or Zero's pupils are a bit big :|


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

BL- I love your Zero!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  he is a black marble dragon VT boy ;D he just recovered from ick, and has shedded fins that are beginning to heal now


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Love the male's coloring....true black is not very common..:lol:


Thanks or the compliment! His black color is stunning to me, that mainly the reason I purchased him. He was around 20 dollars. Which is cheap for such a nice Fish, I got him from a seller on Aquabid. Bettascapes


betta lover1507 said:


> Mo, that is amazing HM male :shock: how many fish do you even have? just curious XP


thanks! His coor is mainly why I chose him, I loved the way he looked when I got him, I have 6 bettas right now. I just got 3 today, 2 females and 4 males. If you were wondering, I got him from an Aquabid seller under the name of Bettascapes 


Jessicatm137 said:


> LOVE Phantom and Mo's Shadow!!! (Mo's black orchard, I believe that is what he named him )


thanks for the compliment! His name is shadow.... Obviously because of his color, lol. Under certain lighting he looks like a shadow...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lucky XP he is soo pretty *WANTS* gimmie!!!! XD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My betta fish that I have had. Not pictured is Strawberry, Antoine, and Lucifer. First is Moonbeam RIP
Second is Spitfire RIP
Third is Lestat RIP
Fourth is Romeo
Fifth is Tie Dye Patriot
Sixth is Spazzy Tazzy


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i had a female named "Strawberry" she was a red headed combodian VT female:








she was a great mom too  this was sparta's mother


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mo you have purdy betta's :lol:


----------



## catlantic (Jan 22, 2012)

This boy has now been with me for 5 weeks.
View attachment 55488


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Mo you have purdy betta's :lol:


Thanks! You have gorgeous fish aswell! I love your fish!


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Here are my bettas! These were taken when they were still in their cups though.








Poison Ivy








Archangel







Black Canary

Black Canary


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Love all your bettas! I especially like *mo's, bettaluver's, delta's and catlantic! Beautiful Betta's guys!*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mo said:


> Thanks! You have gorgeous fish aswell! I love your fish!


thanks :lol: i'll trade you for your black HM :roll: LOL, am kidding XP
MRBF, your talking about mines? or your talking about someone that has a user that's called Bettaluver's? (no, am serious i really don't know XD) i wanna get another baby betta. my grandfather gave me a little tank :lol: you know what that means :-D MORE FISSHHHH!!!! XD LOL!!


----------

